# Outdoors Without Limits Emerald Coast Chapter



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to share some exciting news with you. We have started a new chapter of Outdoors Without Limits here in Pensacola. Outdoors Without Limits (OWL) is a national non profit organization that provides opportunities for disabled persons to enjoy outdoor activities such as fishing and hunting. Our Emerald Coast Chapter will serve disabled persons residing or visiting Escambia and Santa Rosa counties of Florida and Baldwin County AL. We have some great ideas and have already scheduled May 14 for our first event. The details of that event will be announced soon. 

We will have two fundraiser fishing tournaments this summer. The Emerald Coast Inshore Slam is still in the planning phase and will likely take place in mid July most likey on Pensacola Beach. The Miller Lite Mack Attack will be co located with the Outcast Mega Shark Tournament on Palafox Pier August 6-7. We are always looking for sponsors so if you or anyone you know may be interested in sponsoring one of our participant opportunity events or fundraiser events please contact me so we can make that happen. This is our first year and we will need help. Our mission's success starts with public awareness. People need to know we are here for them. Please help spread the word for us.

If you are interested in volunteering at our opportunity events or at future fundraising events please let me know. If you know a disabled person that may be interested as a participant, please put them in contact with me. We have setup an email address for opportunity event applicants ([email protected]) and will have a chapter website online soon.

If you feel compelled to help but can't spare your time, any amount that you can donate will be utilized to the fullest. No donation is too small. All of our donations go toward creating opportunities for the disabled to take part in outdoor activities that most of us take for granted. Our events will be geared towards making sure our participants are comfortable while educating them in the outdoor activity they are taking part in. If you would like to make a tax deductible donation, you may do so by making your check payable to Outdoors Without Limits Emerald Coast Chapter. Mail that check to Brad Sauers, 621 Downhaul Dr, Pensacola, FL, 32507. Also, please include your contact information and an email address so that we can add you to our mailing list. We will send you our chapter updates and newsletters. Even as little as a $20 donation helps to provide an opportunity for a disabled person to enjoy an outdoor activity. Please help us share the love of outdoor activities with the disabled citizens of Escambia, Santa Rosa and Baldwin counties. 

Brad Sauers, President
Outdoors Without Limits Emerald Coast Chapter


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

If I can ever help you with anything please let me know!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad,

Thank you for the offer. I'm sure we will call on you in the future.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

The website is up. Check it out. www.emeraldcoastowl.webs.com


----------



## audreyhudges (Sep 25, 2012)

I am glad that you shared this important information to us and it is such a big help that you informed as well. I would love to take this thread as a reference for better use.


----------

